# Earthworm Castings for Substrate



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I am thinking of using earthworm castings mixed with inert sand (1:1 ratio) as the bottom layer (1 inch) for my substrate capped with 1 inch of inert sand or fine gravel. Will appreciate inputs on the below.

1. What to watch out for as soon as I setup the tank? (Say the first 8 weeks)
2. Would the tank cycle differently compared to a tank with completely inert substrate?
3. Will capping the bottom castings layer with black diamond blasting abrasive instead of inert sand be inferior? i.e. does that increase the chance of castings getting into the water column during vacuuming or any rearrangement?
4. How much castings (weight) I might need? The tank is a regular 75 gallon (48 inches long and 18 inches wide)
5. Any other general feedback

Thanks!


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> I am thinking of using earthworm castings mixed with inert sand (1:1 ratio) as the bottom layer (1 inch) for my substrate capped with 1 inch of inert sand or fine gravel. Will appreciate inputs on the below.
> 
> 1. What to watch out for as soon as I setup the tank? (Say the first 8 weeks)
> 2. Would the tank cycle differently compared to a tank with completely inert substrate?
> ...


I used worm castings with Saf T Sorb cap for a 5.5gal. Its still too early to make any judgement. Crypts are growing well.
The nutrients in the castings will start a cycle. Expect ammonia. I didn't test immediately on start but saw 2-4ppm typically in the following week. It has a higer NPK content than the Miracle Grow Organic that a lot recommend. Mixing with sand is a good idea. There are some instructions online about boiling the castings first but I didn't. I've done a couple small water changes since set up on April 15.
Black Diamond is a great cap. Quick rinse before use is all it needs. Some don't even rinse. It settles very well.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

vijay_06 said:


> 1. What to watch out for as soon as I setup the tank? (Say the first 8 weeks)
> 
> 2. Would the tank cycle differently compared to a tank with completely inert substrate?
> 
> ...


1. High ammonia and phosphates will most likely require some water changes during first week or two.

2. You may not need to add ammonia to start your cycle.

3. Either sand will be inert and compact about the same.
Cap disturbance will depend on you regarding uprooting and pruning.
With sand, vacuuming should just graze the surface.

4. Quantity for 1" would be .5cu.ft./864cu.in.
If sifting or cleaning is required buy extra to account for waste.
Miracle Grow products have so much mulch and wood matter
sifting sends half of it to the trash.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

frenziedpace said:


> I used worm castings with Saf T Sorb cap for a 5.5gal. Its still too early to make any judgement. Crypts are growing well.
> The nutrients in the castings will start a cycle. Expect ammonia. I didn't test immediately on start but saw 2-4ppm typically in the following week. It has a higer NPK content than the Miracle Grow Organic that a lot recommend. Mixing with sand is a good idea. There are some instructions online about boiling the castings first but I didn't. I've done a couple small water changes since set up on April 15.
> Black Diamond is a great cap. Quick rinse before use is all it needs. Some don't even rinse. It settles very well.



Thank you! Where did you buy the castings?

Bump:


Maryland Guppy said:


> 1. High ammonia and phosphates will most likely require some water changes during first week or two.
> 
> 2. You may not need to add ammonia to start your cycle.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the feedback.


I am planning to dose through the water column too (EI). Should I dose the water column for normal EI levels of N, P, K or aim for say 50% of EI levels since the root feeders will uptake from the castings too.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> Thank you! Where did you buy the castings?


 At a store called Rural King.

Tank is been set up over 2 weeks now with nothing unusual to report. Ammonia is all but just a trace and now it's in the nitrite stage. Continuing to do 30-50% water changes every 5-7 days.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

frenziedpace said:


> At a store called Rural King.
> 
> Tank is been set up over 2 weeks now with nothing unusual to report. Ammonia is all but just a trace and now it's in the nitrite stage. Continuing to do 30-50% water changes every 5-7 days.


I was looking at a 100% pure earthworm castings sold on Amazon having top notch reviews. Hope we need to buy something similar with no additives.
I would be interested to see how your tank progresses :smile2: . I am still 2 months away from setting up my 75 gallon.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

vijay_06 said:


> Thank you! Where did you buy the castings?


I got a 8qt bag (7lb) by Black Gold at Ace Hardware store for about $8. I had to order it on line for they don't carry it in the store.

Here is a substrate calculator


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

vijay_06 said:


> I was looking at a 100% pure earthworm castings sold on Amazon having top notch reviews. Hope we need to buy something similar with no additives.
> I would be interested to see how your tank progresses :smile2: . I am still 2 months away from setting up my 75 gallon.


I used Wormganics http://www.amleo.com/images/art/SilverBaitLabel.pdf
I'm sure any without additives would be similar.

I didn't use a lot. I only went about 1-2 cm of castings since it has a lot of nutrients. 
I had some crypts and an anubias that I need to move so I set this tank up as sort of an experiment to try worm castings. Like Guppy stated the Miracle Grow stuff had a lot of mulch and wood so I wanted to try something finer.
I'll let you know if it turns in to an algae nightmare.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

frenziedpace said:


> I used worm castings with Saf T Sorb cap for a 5.5gal.
> recommend. Mixing with sand is a good idea. There are some instructions online about boiling the castings first but I didn't. Black Diamond is a great cap. Quick rinse before use is all it needs. Some don't even rinse. It settles very well.


So you have it under the Saf T Sorb? 

I rinsed it the 1st and decided not to do it again for it was too wasteful. When trying to drain the water a lot of dirt came out of the bucket.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

Hilde said:


> So you have it under the Saf T Sorb?
> 
> I rinsed it the 1st and decided not to do it again for it was too wasteful. When trying to drain the water a lot of dirt came out of the bucket.


Yes I capped the castings with Safe T Sorb. I sifted the fines and rinsed the Safe T Sorb.
I didn't do anything to the worm castings.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

frenziedpace said:


> Yes I capped the castings with Safe T Sorb. I sifted the fines and rinsed the Safe T Sorb.
> I didn't do anything to the worm castings.


How is your tank doing?

I had worm castings in my substrate and started having a fowl egg smell. I also had some Blood Meal in the substrate, thus uncertain what the culprit was.

Bump:


vijay_06 said:


> I am still 2 months away from setting up my 75 gallon.


So you used earthworm castings? Results?


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

I started this exact setup today, in what I call a 'tinker' tank - just a basic 5g set up in my basement to try ideas with. I've had a few dirted tanks in the past, mostly organic miracle grow. I loved how it was basically maintenance free - hated the swamp smell when I had to tear them down for a move  It will eventually house the kids betta, an upgrade from his little 2g. As usual I just pack the tank with as many plants as I can spare/purchase, change the water a LOT the first few days, then check the cycle every few days. Much faster cycle this way I find.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

requiem said:


> I started this exact setup today, in what I call a 'tinker' tank - just a basic 5g


You mean earthworm castings topped with safesorb?


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

The 5 gallon I posted about previously did well. I decided to tear it down before I went on vacation.
It was running for about 5 months. There was nothing unusual to report. Similar experience as with other dirted tanks. 
I did water changes once a week for a few weeks. Later it was every 2 weeks.
Typical diatom bloom after start up but cleared up in about 10 days.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hilde said:


> How is your tank doing?
> 
> I had worm castings in my substrate and started having a fowl egg smell. I also had some Blood Meal in the substrate, thus uncertain what the culprit was.
> 
> ...



I contemplated and ended up using inert substrate (BDBS).

I anticipated a lot of plant uprooting and planting to happen. EWC did not seem like a good option from this perspective.

Things are working out well again with BDBS after a great first 3-4 weeks followed by a month of issues.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

vijay_06 said:


> Things are working out well again with BDBS after a great first 3-4 weeks followed by a month of issues.


What issues?


----------



## Tperk9784 (Sep 23, 2017)

Following along. I used EarthWorm castings capped with Black Diamond in my 50 custom cube, after 2 weeks no detectable ammonia yet. I just planted it on Friday and added 4 small Neons. Also interested in what issues you had with eh BDBS.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I had put my plants in pots Feb 2017 for I was thinking of moving. The substrate was - Kitty litter, Blood Meal, Earthworm castings, Black diamond sand. I started having the rotten egg smell from the tank. Comments have led me to believe it was not the Earthworm castings that caused the deterioration.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hilde said:


> What issues?




I ran into deteriorating plant growth due to very low Micros dosing. I have upped it now and almost all plants are going good again. 

BDBS has been great for my tank. Most of the plants I have are stem plants and they thrive with just water column dosing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

vijay_06 said:


> I ran into deteriorating plant growth due to very low Micros dosing. I have upped it now and almost all plants are going good again.


What ferts are you dosing?


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dry Ferts - KNO3, KH2PO4 and K2SO4 for Macros, Custom Micro Mix from Burr for Micros (only for the past 2 weeks), GH Booster and Espom salt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

